
The High Price of Efficiency - TKAB
https://hbr.org/2019/01/rethinking-efficiency
======
PaulHoule
Another parable:

People often think that 100% utilization of stations in a factory is a good
goal.

Actually a factory that has 100% utilization at all stations is a factory that
doesn't produce anything because each piece of work which isn't make work is
waiting for the make work to get finished.

You can convince neurotypicals of this after a long conversation and then they
come in the next day and you have to do it all over again, and then the day
after that, and then the day after that...

